

Greplin (YC W10) expands team and office - rwalker
http://blog.greplin.com/a-growing-team-and-a-new-home-2

======
samtp
Good news, but why is your landing page exactly the same as Evernote (mac book
pro, mobile devices, search bar)?

~~~
pclark
Presumably because Evernote will have tested this (and has proven traction)
and when you're Evernote for x ("your personal data") it makes sense to use
terminology/messaging your target market is familiar with? (or, coincidence)

~~~
samtp
Even if Evernote has already tested it, you shouldn't just rip off your
competitor's look and feel. It's in bad taste and fails to show why your
product is unique at all.

------
hugh3
Congratulations on the new office, which looks nice, but... I have to admit
that the most exciting aspect of this post for me was finding out that there's
a restaurant in SoMA devoted entirely to grilled cheese sandwiches.

~~~
hugh3
PS. I just tried the programming challenge. But apparently the result I get
for the third one (115) is wrong, and damned if I can figure out why.

------
revorad
Umm before someone tells you off for it, you need a link to greplin.com on the
sidebar of individual blog posts. Or best to have it in the header.

~~~
rwalker
in the sidebar now - thanks!

------
greattypo
Welcome to the neighborhood! Unfortunately our startup is moving out of South
Park in the next few days.. but if you get sick of grilled cheese, some of our
favorite lunch options have been: D'urso Deli, Mexico Au Parc, and Centro. At
least one person in the office has a Au Parc tostada ($7) in here just about
every day.

~~~
bkudria
Also, South Park Cafe makes a really delicious burger for $9.

------
tedc
I don't have to feel too bad because at least you're not right across the
street from an awesome brewery

Oh wait...

21st amendment and a grilled-cheesery!!! Not Fair!

Awesome that you are expanding and I can't wait to see what you guys do next.

------
andrewjshults
Glad to see that I'm not the only one using a printer box on top of a regular
desk to make a standing desk. I'm pretty sure if we ever need to use this
printer it's going to have elbow dents in it.

------
thecoffman
Cool - glad to see the challenge paid off in finding some new talent. I
remember having fun doing it when it came out!

------
Skywing
Jealous? Me? Nooooo. I promise. I'm not jealous.

Ok, yea, I'm 100% jealous.

------
timcederman
Don't forget Little Skillet

